# Outdoor Garden Pond Plants Where Is A Good Place To Buy?



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a Out door Pond in a flower garden of mine, Where is a good online place to purchase plants for them? I am looking for lilys and grass type stuff, or anything else that flowers.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.sweetaquatics.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=144&zenid=bd15098e35bd209d2af9513bf81c9aec

They used to live right next to me, but moved to AL


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

local garden shops by me have a bunch of pond plants, and there is a lfs nearby that sells them too.

Check out a local gardening store, or give them a call


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

The local places are crazy with there prices, there saying that due to the weather its been hard to get the plants.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm sure you could ask around on some outdoor pond forums or you could put a WTB ad on some planted tank forums. I know the Home Depot near me has some decent prices on their pond plants.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah I am going to check home depot there the only place that I havent checked around here. I didnt feel like joining any more forums, I belong to enough, figured id ask here.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I'm sure you could ask around on some outdoor pond forums or you could put a WTB ad on some planted tank forums. I know the Home Depot near me has some decent prices on their pond plants.


I agree. Check forums, local classifieds... Around me at least I know there are often people with excess pond plants that are sold for cheap or given away. These are the same plants that lfs sell for like 5$ each. The downside is most people only have excess abit into the season after some growth though with an aquarium you could keep some in your tank during the winter with some lighting.


----------

